# LACP and Redundancy



## Anti_Evil (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello,

I was reading the FreeBSD handbook and also checked some tutorials online about LACP and Link Aggregation topic.
In all of docs that I've found, the link aggregation was setup between a Host and a single Switch (ofcourse with multiple links).

Now, I want to know if is it technically possible to setup LACP between a Host and two Switches (1 link to each switch) ? or I got to use fail-over mode for that purpose ?

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2020)

Anti_Evil said:


> I want to know if is it technically possible to setup LACP between a Host and two Switches (1 link to each switch)


Nope. Not with LACP.


----------



## Anti_Evil (Nov 4, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Nope.


Thank you Sir 
So, "fail-over mode" should be considered ? right ? (sorry for my obsession)


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2020)

Fail-over or a bridge (with STP). LACP has to be on a single device. You could stack switches but that effectively makes one device from multiple switches.

Be careful with spanning tree, if you go that route. If not set up correctly simply attaching an unconfigured switch could take down the entire network for several minutes.


----------



## Anti_Evil (Nov 4, 2020)

Got it 
Thanks.


----------

